# corona virus: leave town and go to the woods a bit



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

i know i can survive out my truck for a month easy. thinking about ditching oakland and taking off to the woods, sooner than later. maybe grab one the camping fresh water mabobbers. i learned the art of preserving food cuase i would also bulk buy on ebt in my county before taking off for ~3months at a time.

hmmmmm


----------



## kriminalmisfit

God damnnnn, i got no EBT for 2 more weeks. i'm thinking the same thing you are, but i just don't have enough resources for it. i'll die before being quarantined with no smoke or food.


----------



## blank

I think going all Survivorman might be a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## Coywolf

The biggest threat here is stores closing/running out of supplies. It's going to get worse. Everything besides grocery stores, Pharmacies, and gas stations will be closing indefinitely in Flagstaff at 8 PM tonight.

BNSF says on its website that intermodal traffic has been cut in half from 3 weeks ago. So trains might not be an option.

The virus itself isint really dangerous, it's the response to stop the spread of it, which is being INCREDIBLY poorly handled by the jackasses-in-charge. 

If you go too far away from a community with resources and the country shuts down travel completely, and you run out of supplies, you are kinda fucked.

It is possible, if this gets really bad, the federal government could institute a mandatory quarantine that bans travel and most domestic shipping.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

will BLM land be full of evacuees?
the local streams will surely get shat in.
i have a couple buddies with land far out from town/city, i should hit them up about hanging out in a corner of their property


----------



## Coywolf

youngbuckwithapickuptruck said:


> will BLM land be full of evacuees?
> the local streams will surely get shat in.
> i have a couple buddies with land far out from town/city, i should hit them up about hanging out in a corner of their property



This really isint that type of situation, running away from society isint really going to help, unless there is some sort civil unrest due to lack of basic necessities. I severely doubt that is going to happen.

It would be a good time for a vacation, though, for a couple weeks. The problem with that idea though is that there is a good chance you are already exposed, because this virus has been confirmed airborne, and there is an incubation stage with no symptoms. In which you are the most contagious. Once you start getting really sick, you are beyond the contagious stages, if this resembles the other strains of the flu.

My point is, if you are out in the middle of nowhere, get sick, have complications due to the severe respiratory symptoms of this specific disease, and csnt get yourself to medical care, quicky, you could be in real trouble.

In my opinion, the best thing to be would be to live life normally, be able to seek medical care if nessisary, stock up on goods in case international/domestic shipping shuts down for a while (month of so), and take precautions to avoid contracting the virus, or potentially spreading it to venerable populations (the elderly, people with autoimmune disorders, and infants).

Yet again, if you look at how this has progressed in other countries, we are in the very beginning stages, and it is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## iamwhatiam

I'm ready. Got at least a month or twos worth of food at my place. Big garden and chickens. Rifle/shotgun/fishin pole. I know where to get grouse on the mountain up behind my house (also a spring for water I found up there)....hell lots of coyotes around, I'd eat em if it came to it. Lots of bass in a pond down the road aways...easy to catch. Trout and salmon in the river. Laughing at all the people hoarding up on toilet paper....have you people never heard of using leaves and moss?????


----------



## ScatteredCrowBones

Coywolf said:


> The biggest threat here is stores closing/running out of supplies. It's going to get worse. Everything besides grocery stores, Pharmacies, and gas stations will be closing indefinitely in Flagstaff at 8 PM tonight.
> 
> BNSF says on its website that intermodal traffic has been cut in half from 3 weeks ago. So trains might not be an option.
> 
> The virus itself isint really dangerous, it's the response to stop the spread of it, which is being INCREDIBLY poorly handled by the jackasses-in-charge.
> 
> If you go too far away from a community with resources and the country shuts down travel completely, and you run out of supplies, you are kinda fucked.
> 
> It is possible, if this gets really bad, the federal government could institute a mandatory quarantine that bans travel and most domestic shipping.



Damn I've been relying on the idea of being able to escape lockdowns by riding freight. Could you post the source? Are all the railroad companies cutting back?


----------



## Coywolf

Rail is still going to be an option, but intermodal shipping has been cut down/stopped in many countries, including ours. I wouldnt count on alot of international IMs. Still lots of traffic on the transcon, but I've only see domestic containers.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

"This really isint that type of situation, running away from society isint really going to help, unless there is some sort civil unrest due to lack of basic necessities. I severely doubt that is going to happen."

the purpose will be to quarentine before it really definitly breaks out here. like 30known cases here so probably 300ppl infected, maybe even 3000? odds are i dont have it and i dont want to be on the front line when it gets here.

isolate, slow the spread. i plan on distancing myself from others and just camping in the corner of my buddies property, he has water

otherwise im downtown oakland living with 5other people, one who is still working serving food.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

*iamwhatiam totally get it:

Rifle/Shotgun/Fishing pole.

Only thing I am adding is cases of Guinness Pub Draught.*


----------



## Deleted member 13433

*youngbuckwithapickuptruck*
Hold on friend, this still hasn't kicked in yet...... wait till June rolls around, numbers will be comparable to what's happening over seas right now.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

anyone filing for unemployment rt now? i am on unemployment but i have exhausted the benefits, am i eligible for more?


----------



## Deleted member 13433

That's actually a good question.

I am told that everyone is getting a check for $1000.00 from the U.S. Govt to help the cause.....
I would hope folks can get on unemployment if need be....

But your situation, friend - I do not have an answer for you.


----------



## Barf

I'm pretty sure it is state to state at this point.

Montana governor Steve Bullock signed a bill that would drop some of the requirements to qualify. 

Like you don't have to actively look for work/how many hours you can work and still be able to qualify for benefits.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

My mother, who is getting quite old... would often talk about life in Germany after World War II, and what 5 years of hard starvation was like during and after the war, and she sometimes would wonder how people today would cope with such a thing...

Well, I'm just reading now that the virus people are expecting this pandemic to last 18 months here in the States, which will be devastating, since everything here is based on the almighty dollar.

In times like this, this is when you want to have good hunting/trapping/and fishing skills. along with living in a remote area - because once the shit hits the fan, the metropolitan areas will become literal war zones.

What we are about to experience now is not going to be that much different from life in eastern Europe was like a little over a 100 years ago.

I do hope I am wrong, but I got a real bad feeling about this.


----------



## SneakyWeasel

I'm lucky insofar as I'm both in Canada and living off grid is what I do. I've got at least 2 months of food in my rig, water filters, and lots of places to camp. I'll just head out and not come in contact with a bunch of people.


----------



## iamwhatiam

OTTERWOLF said:


> My mother, who is getting quite old... would often talk about life in Germany after World War II, and what 5 years of hard starvation was like during and after the war, and she sometimes would wonder how people today would cope with such a thing...


I really wish they'd put more emphasis on things like learning how to grow your own food, for curriculum in schools. That's a damn important skill set to learn for if shit really hits the fan one day. 

I love the middle school I went to in Alaska. Every year, as part of the credit towards your Science Final grade, the whole 8th grade class goes on an almost 3 day long survival trip where you are only allowed to bring a sleeping bag and whatever you could fit in a coffee can. Ask anyone who went to that school what the highlight of their school years there was, and they will say the Survival Trip! Those are the kinds of courses we need more of in schools IMO


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Completely agree my friend !!


----------



## veggbaby

Just lost my job in Portland and thinking of doing the same ~ heard it's worse down there right now. We just shut down all the bars and restaurants, but people seem to be otherwise behaving normally. Not sure where I'd go through. I don't know what the roads look like going south through California right now.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Yesterday late afternoon, I had to get some more acupuncture done for my back, and my doctor really loaded me up to make my immune system real strong [her words...] but I noticed a real decrease in traffic during rush hour.

I'm about to do my weekly grocery store run, and I am not looking forwards to it.


----------



## NewMexicoJim

As this evolves and the disease spreads, the response will intensify. The government will implement more restrictions on people's movements and try to prop up the economy with massive infusions of cash. Hospitals will be pushed to the limit, quarantines and shelter-in-place orders will increase. 

So far, the supply chain is strong and goods are being delivered as long as there are people well enough to work. Shortages of medical supplies are putting health care workers at risk. Hoarding is keeping goods flying off the shelf and stores are altering hours and imposing buying limits on certain goods. 

Public venues continue to close and limits are put on public gathereings. Restaurants are closing, airlines are canceling flights, cruise lines and tour operators are at a near standstill. It is estimated that 20% of the workforce has already been severely impacted by layoffs and cutbacks. 
Wall Street continues it's free-fall and the government is planning massive bailouts for affected businesses. Unemployment could reach as high as 20% without significant intervention. 

Disruptions to daily life due to the spread and impact of the virus could last as long as another 18 months. Economists now admit a severe recession is inevitable with the current Bear market. Direct cash payments to individuals of up to $2000 are being proposed. Cities are states are closing schools and providing meals to students. Homeless populations are severely impacted with shelters and meal providers closing or imposing restrictions. Food is harder to find and social distancing increases isolation. 

This is just the beginning and we are seeing remarkable changes happening very quickly. The disease is bad but most people will recover. People with chronic health conditions are most at risk. The long term economic effects will be felt for years. 

Stay safe everyone. Be kind to each other. It's going to be a rough ride.


----------



## Hudson

Shit really cant hit the fan too hard, we are not idiots.

If it gets real bad go out to the woods and plant some seeds. Its not hard to do. Scavenge until you can eat.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

iamwhatiam said:


> I really wish they'd put more emphasis on things like learning how to grow your own food, for curriculum in schools. That's a damn important skill set to learn for if shit really hits the fan one day.
> 
> I love the middle school I went to in Alaska. Every year, as part of the credit towards your Science Final grade, the whole 8th grade class goes on an almost 3 day long survival trip where you are only allowed to bring a sleeping bag and whatever you could fit in a coffee can. Ask anyone who went to that school what the highlight of their school years there was, and they will say the Survival Trip! Those are the kinds of courses we need more of in schools IMO


That sounds like a hell of a great school. If schools were like that around here, I would never home school my children.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

Hudson said:


> Shit really cant hit the fan too hard, we are not idiots.
> 
> If it gets real bad go out to the woods and plant some seeds. Its not hard to do. Scavenge until you can eat.


That actually sounds very hard to do. Especially for people with kids. One of mine is in college. 4.0 GPA. Majoring in mathematics. She's smart as fuck and the first in our family to go to college. Now we just need to go to the woods and plant seeds? I don't think so. It's getting harder to provide because of the restrictions. Her classes are going to be online for the rest of the semester. Honestly, I don't know what I will do if things get harder. If I can't pay rent, idk. But I know I won't run. I will stay and fight. This shit can't ruin our whole lives. College is her ticket to following her dreams and never having to be poor again. I will stay and fight. Do you know what the hoaders are doing? They are buying up all the cleaning supplies and rice and then posting it for sale. I sell jewelry I make. Usually in a parking lot, just asking if peoplle want to buy it. As such, I see a lot of what goes on. Parking lots has become a common place for people who posted items for sale to make their transaction. Because you don't want to give strangers your home address. From time to time I see people doing transactions. Usually it's electronics items or a puppy. Well, the other day I saw someone with a trunk full of cleaning supplies and rice. There's a lot of enterprising individuals with no sense of right and wrong out there. I for one am not willing to just turn and run. They are doing this so openly and without shame. I wonder how things will be for the hoaders if people start getting too hungry.


----------



## donguri

just thinking long term worst case scenario. for those concerned about food in the SE, once the farmers get the corn and soybean crops growing you'll be able to guerilla harvest this summer (dry it and find two rocks to grind it up to cook on a fire.) and remember acorn nuts in the fall will feed you through the winter (just shell, boil for several hours, completely dry roast on the fire/oven, and grind up into flour to eat--but store nuts in shell for longer storage life, process as you need 'em). Or if in the desert areas i'll just remind ya about pinyon pine.

I'm a fool that learned the hard way, fuck dumpstering, buying from stores, and eating society's shit, harvest instead wholesome food from the earth. All capitalist societies are run by sadists that get off forcing people to eat the delicacy of shit--whether food, media, pulp books, religion--its all shit, stop eating it people. (like I really need to tell y'all this, but normal people just give you a blank stare).


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

norcal hobo

i have already gotten to the woods. they are closing the woods but i am on private property. 

does anyone have a guide on growing food here for this region? i should google this. it is a property between the central valley and some
big mountains above us. a big river flowing behind us. flat land around us the soil is red, dusty and very rocky and shallow. im sure many of you have grown weed here.

any guides? no seeds but lots of neighbors and it is springtime!

google searches for food northern california growing guide or just any basic printable guide yeileded pintrest and anazon book sales. can anyone quickly recommend a general survival food growing guide?

is there a corona virus general thread on here that i am un aware of?


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

local traffic has just been bros driving up the road to dirtbike. no out of the ordinary traffic. we are at about the tree line.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

engineering school taught me how to learn.

lets start a thread with links to crowd sourced information.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

youngbuckwithapickuptruck said:


> engineering school taught me how to learn.
> 
> lets start a thread with links to crowd sourced information.
> There is an interesting YouTuber who does guerrilla gardening that you might want to watch. His channel is called Crime Pays but Botany Doesn't


----------



## meeep

youngbuckwithapickuptruck said:


> i know i can survive out my truck for a month easy. thinking about ditching oakland and taking off to the woods, sooner than later. maybe grab one the camping fresh water mabobbers. i learned the art of preserving food cuase i would also bulk buy on ebt in my county before taking off for ~3months at a time.
> 
> hmmmmm



The coop I work at in OR has taken all bulk off the floor to be packaged. No replacement orders are being made. Just a heads up.


----------



## r3yn

Me, sitting in month 3 of forced quarantine in China, watching the "free" west deal with their hysteria and consumerist madness and trying to "suggest" a quarantine:


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

youre in china and yer allowed to internet?


----------



## Hudson

youngbuckwithapickuptruck said:


> norcal hobo
> 
> i have already gotten to the woods. they are closing the woods but i am on private property.
> 
> does anyone have a guide on growing food here for this region? i should google this. it is a property between the central valley and some
> big mountains above us. a big river flowing behind us. flat land around us the soil is red, dusty and very rocky and shallow. im sure many of you have grown weed here.
> 
> any guides? no seeds but lots of neighbors and it is springtime!
> 
> google searches for food northern california growing guide or just any basic printable guide yeileded pintrest and anazon book sales. can anyone quickly recommend a general survival food growing guide?
> 
> is there a corona virus general thread on here that i am un aware of?




Where are you in Norcal? I've spent most of my life in the Sierra nevadas outside tahoe national forest. You can grow almost anything out here. Primary concerns should be a water source, firearm and some kind of method to keep deer from eating your garden. 

And yeah the forests are all closed off but its public property. They can't stop you from escaping this mess by going into the woods. Just don't start a forest fire please.


First thing i did when all this started happening was buy a new backpacking water filter and gassed up my truck and packed my bugout bag. You can buy seed packages on Amazon that have thousands of seeds. just store them somewhere dry and dark. Most stay good for a long time except onions. Onion seeds only last like a year.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

I live north georgia, technically private property (renting), and some land out the back. This shits got me watching my neighbors more closely. I'm not getting sick because the human race is fucking stupid. Just everyone separate until they find a cure. We are in a fucking video game and there's no second life. This is hardcore mode bro


----------



## MFB

Hudson said:


> Shit really cant hit the fan too hard, we are not idiots.


This gave me a great idea for a new business called
_When the Shit Hits the Fan_
Where I will sell only toilets and ceiling fans.


----------



## Hudson

I love how everyone is freaking out because the government is fucking useless.

Not really worried about dying more worried about suffering.


----------



## Omightydarkone

We can always just disappear for a year in the Canadian wilderness and build a cabin in the woods by a lake until this blows over


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

Omightydarkone said:


> We can always just disappear for a year in the Canadian wilderness and build a cabin in the woods by a lake until this blows over


I wouldnt mind a homebase in the wilderness. But i have to move around everntually (vacations sure), too restless staying still. But hell yea


----------



## Omightydarkone

Well building a cabin by hand wouldn't make you restless


----------



## Odin

Omightydarkone said:


> We can always just disappear for a year in the Canadian wilderness and build a cabin in the woods by a lake until this blows over




that is such a challenge... a great one and always makes me think of this dude from a pbs documentary.


----------



## Omightydarkone

I remember watching that in school


----------

